# Besoin de conseil : MacBook Pro(2017) 13" et Windows sur SSD externe



## Engeinered (24 Août 2017)

Bonjour,

je m'en remet à vos conseils concernant un futur problème. En effet je m'apprête à acheter le dernier MacBook Pro 2017 13" et je voudrais pouvoir installer et utiliser Windows dessus, comme je le fais actuellement sur mon iMac 21,5" Late 2012. Or ne prévoyant que 500Go sur mon futur MacBook Pro 2017 13" je préférerais installer Windows 10 sur un SSD/HDD externe. 
J'ai suivis de nombreux sujets sur le forum et essayer de me documenter et j'étais arriver à la conclusion d'acheter un boîtier Storeva 2,5" USB-C et un SSD 500Go chez Samsung. Malheureusement j'ai pu lire la mésaventure de plusieurs personne concernant l'incapacité de faire fonctionner Windows 10 en USB.(dite moi si je me trompe)

Donc me voilà ici, j'aimerais savoir si vous n'avez pas quelque SSD externe en Thunderbolt 3 (j'ai cru comprendre que cela fonctionnais) à me conseiller ou bien un boîtier pour SSD avec connectique Thunderbolt3.
Éventuellement je voudrais savoir si installer juste Windows sur le SSD interne (créer une petite partition boot camp) puis utilisé un SSD externe pour les applications serait envisageable et peut-être une meilleure solution ? Qui sais

Bien cordialement,


----------



## marenostrum (24 Août 2017)

même un boitier en USB 3 fait l'affaire, mais pas pour Windows. tu dois passer par des logiciels de virtualisation (Parallels, VMware Fusion, ou autres, y en a même gratuit) ou par l'outil que offre ton ordinateur, le Boot Camp.


----------



## AngryKiller (24 Août 2017)

Il faut que tu installe Windows 10 sur ton disque SSD interne, que tu suive cette manipulation qui permettra de faire en sorte que Windows charge les drivers USB plus tôt dans le démarrage, ce qui t'évitera un BSoD lorsque tu démarrera sur le disque externe: 



 , et ensuite que tu regarde cette vidéo qui t'expliquera comment cloner la partition Windows interne sur le disque externe (à partir de 11:34): 



 .
Formate ton disque externe en GUID pour eviter d'éventuels problèmes.
Je l'ai fait sur un MacBook Pro 13" Retina fin 2013 et un HDD WD Elements en USB 3, et ça fonctionne, mais c'est un peu lent et le démarrage est très long (+ de 3 minutes)


----------

